# munin - node doesn't think plugins are enabled

## matttah

I installed munin and when I start it up in the munin-html.log i get 

```

2010/07/23 14:18:03 [FATAL] There is nothing to do here, since there are no nodes with any plugins.  Please refer to http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/FAQ_no_graphs at /usr/libexec/munin/munin-html line 38

```

However munin-configure-node says:

```

Plugin                     | Used | Extra information                      

------                     | ---- | -----------------                      

acpi                       | no   |                                        

amavis                     | no   |                                        

apache_accesses            | no   |                                        

apache_processes           | no   |                                        

apache_volume              | no   |                                        

apc_envunit_               | no   |                                        

apc_nis                    | no   |                                        

apt                        | no   |                                        

apt_all                    | no   |                                        

asterisk_channels          | no   |                                        

asterisk_channelstypes     | no   |                                        

asterisk_codecs            | no   |                                        

asterisk_meetme            | no   |                                        

asterisk_meetmeusers       | no   |                                        

asterisk_sipchannels       | no   |                                        

asterisk_sippeers          | no   |                                        

asterisk_voicemail         | no   |                                        

bind9                      | no   |                                        

bind9_rndc                 | no   |                                        

bonding_err_               | no   |                                        

buddyinfo                  | no   |                                        

cmc_tc_sensor_             | no   |                                        

colour_tester              | no   |                                        

courier_                   | no   |                                        

courier_mta_mailqueue      | no   |                                        

courier_mta_mailstats      | no   |                                        

courier_mta_mailvolume     | no   |                                        

cps_                       | no   |                                        

cpu                        | yes  |                                        

cpuspeed                   | no   |                                        

cupsys_pages               | no   |                                        

df                         | yes  |                                        

df_abs                     | no   |                                        

df_inode                   | yes  |                                        

dhcpd3                     | no   |                                        

digitemp_                  | no   |                                        

diskstat_                  | no   |                                        

diskstats                  | yes  |                                        

ejabberd_                  | no   |                                        

entropy                    | yes  |                                        

exim_mailqueue             | no   |                                        

exim_mailqueue_alt         | no   |                                        

exim_mailstats             | no   |                                        

fail2ban                   | no   |                                        

files_                     | no   |                                        

foldingathome              | no   |                                        

foldingathome_rank         | no   |                                        

foldingathome_wu           | no   |                                        

forks                      | yes  |                                        

freeradius_acct            | no   |                                        

freeradius_auth            | no   |                                        

freeradius_proxy_acct      | no   |                                        

freeradius_proxy_auth      | no   |                                        

fw_conntrack               | no   |                                        

fw_forwarded_local         | no   |                                        

fw_packets                 | yes  |                                        

haproxy_                   | no   |                                        

hddtemp                    | no   |                                        

hddtemp2                   | no   |                                        

hddtemp_smartctl           | no   |                                        

hddtempd                   | no   |                                        

http_loadtime              | no   |                                        

if_                        | yes  | eth0                                   

if_err_                    | yes  | eth0                                   

ifx_concurrent_sessions_   | no   |                                        

interrupts                 | yes  |                                        

iostat                     | yes  |                                        

iostat_ios                 | yes  |                                        

ip_                        | no   |                                        

ipac-ng                    | no   |                                        

ipmi_                      | no   |                                        

ipmi_sensor_               | no   |                                        

ircu                       | no   |                                        

irqstats                   | yes  |                                        

jmx_                       | no   |                                        

load                       | yes  |                                        

loggrep                    | no   |                                        

lpar_cpu                   | no   |                                        

lpstat                     | no   |                                        

mailman                    | no   |                                        

mailscanner                | no   |                                        

mbmon_                     | no   |                                        

memcached_                 | no   |                                        

memory                     | yes  |                                        

mhttping                   | no   |                                        

multiping                  | no   |                                        

multips                    | no   |                                        

multips_memory             | no   |                                        

munin_stats                | yes  |                                        

munin_update               | no   |                                        

mysql_                     | no   |                                        

mysql_bytes                | no   |                                        

mysql_innodb               | no   |                                        

mysql_isam_space_          | no   |                                        

mysql_queries              | no   |                                        

mysql_slowqueries          | no   |                                        

mysql_threads              | no   |                                        

named                      | no   |                                        

netopia                    | no   |                                        

netstat                    | yes  |                                        

nfs4_client                | no   |                                        

nfs_client                 | no   |                                        

nfsd                       | no   |                                        

nfsd4                      | no   |                                        

nginx_request              | no   |                                        

nginx_status               | no   |                                        

nomadix_users_             | no   |                                        

ntp_                       | no   |                                        

ntp_kernel_err             | no   |                                        

ntp_kernel_pll_freq        | no   |                                        

ntp_kernel_pll_off         | no   |                                        

ntp_offset                 | no   |                                        

ntp_states                 | no   |                                        

nut_misc                   | no   |                                        

nut_volts                  | no   |                                        

nutups_                    | no   |                                        

nvidia_                    | no   |                                        

open_files                 | yes  |                                        

open_inodes                | yes  |                                        

openvpn                    | no   |                                        

perdition                  | no   |                                        

ping_                      | no   |                                        

pm3users_                  | no   |                                        

pop_stats                  | no   |                                        

port_                      | no   |                                        

postfix_mailqueue          | yes  |                                        

postfix_mailstats          | no   |                                        

postfix_mailvolume         | no   |                                        

postgres_bgwriter          | no   |                                        

postgres_cache_            | no   |                                        

postgres_checkpoints       | no   |                                        

postgres_connections_      | no   |                                        

postgres_connections_db    | no   |                                        

postgres_locks_            | no   |                                        

postgres_querylength_      | no   |                                        

postgres_scans_            | no   |                                        

postgres_size_             | no   |                                        

postgres_transactions_     | no   |                                        

postgres_tuples_           | no   |                                        

postgres_users             | no   |                                        

postgres_xlog              | no   |                                        

proc_pri                   | yes  |                                        

processes                  | yes  |                                        

proxy_plugin               | no   |                                        

ps_                        | no   |                                        

psu_                       | no   |                                        

qmailqstat                 | no   |                                        

qmailscan                  | no   |                                        

qmailscan-simple           | no   |                                        

quota_usage_               | no   |                                        

samba                      | no   |                                        

selinux_avcstat            | no   |                                        

sendmail_mailqueue         | no   |                                        

sendmail_mailstats         | no   |                                        

sendmail_mailtraffic       | no   |                                        

sensors_                   | no   |                                        

slapd_                     | no   |                                        

slapd_bdb_cache_           | no   |                                        

slony_lag_                 | no   |                                        

smart_                     | no   |                                        

snort_alerts               | no   |                                        

snort_bytes_pkt            | no   |                                        

snort_drop_rate            | no   |                                        

snort_pattern_match        | no   |                                        

snort_pkts                 | no   |                                        

snort_traffic              | no   |                                        

spamstats                  | no   |                                        

squeezebox_                | no   |                                        

squid_cache                | no   |                                        

squid_icp                  | no   |                                        

squid_objectsize           | no   |                                        

squid_requests             | no   |                                        

squid_traffic              | no   |                                        

surfboard                  | no   |                                        

swap                       | yes  |                                        

sybase_space               | no   |                                        

tcp                        | no   |                                        

threads                    | yes  |                                        

tomcat_                    | no   |                                        

tomcat_access              | no   |                                        

tomcat_jvm                 | no   |                                        

tomcat_threads             | no   |                                        

tomcat_volume              | no   |                                        

uptime                     | yes  |                                        

users                      | yes  |                                        

varnish_                   | no   |                                        

vlan_                      | no   |                                        

vlan_inetuse_              | no   |                                        

vlan_linkuse_              | no   |                                        

vmstat                     | yes  |                                        

vserver_cpu_               | no   |                                        

vserver_loadavg            | no   |                                        

vserver_resources          | no   |                                        

yum                        | no   |                                        

zimbra_                    | no   |   

```

So it is clear the plugins are enabled, is there something else I need to look at to get this working?

Thanks,

Daum

----------

## jhoos

Hi matttah,

i had the same problem and found out, that munin doesn´t accept upper case characters in the hostname. After changing the hostname to lower case the node recognized the plugins.

regards

jhoos

----------

